# HAPPY FATHER'S DAY HEAVENLY FATHER



## onefour1 (Jun 17, 2018)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY HEAVENLY FATHER*

Our gracious Heavenly Father,
In honor of this Father’s Day…
We would like to pay you homage
In a special sort of way.

We’ve been favored with a Father
Who blesses us from up above.
Who looks past our faults and failures
To offer unconditional love.

Lord, to say that we adore You
Simply doesn’t seem enough…
Yet we know that You can see our hearts
So You already know this stuff.

We believe that Your conception
Of love goes beyond a word.
We believe You place obedience
Above all You’ve ever heard.

Your desire is for commitment
To Your cause and Your command.
Your call is for the Golden Rule
To be applied and made to stand.

Lord, we pray that we, your children,
Can meet Your expectations…
Show love for You and one another
And walk away from all temptations.

Father, help us all to honor You…
To respect and to obey.
Now, in the Name of Christ our Lord,
Have a Happy Father’s Day!

Doris Jacobs-Covington
June 2012


----------

